# 55g



## tyourkie66 (Mar 13, 2003)

what kind of filter should i add to my 55. i already have a whisper 60. any suggestions?


----------



## FeederFish33 (Jan 22, 2003)

you dont need anymore filtration, but if u want u can add an aquaclear 500 or another whisper.


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Or you can use an Emp.


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

i have a Fluval 304 runnin my 55 and its clear


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Depends on you the amount you want to spend. I would go for am Eheim canaster, one rated for a larger tank than a 55 so if you decide to upgrade you can just switch it over without having to worry about cycling your new tank. If you dont want to spend that much, a emp400 or ac500 would be a nice addition.


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

If you add another AC300 you will have over 10X turnover and that would work well.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

I would say AC300 or AC500!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Id say AC 400 would be sufficient. I dont usually like too much currents with small tanks under 65. But if you did plan to use a powerhead or canister filter, I suggest putting it on a timer to eliminate continious water flow.


----------

